# Gaming/network Cafe



## Tadzen (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone know if there is a gaming cafe i Dubai, where u can play high req. games as World of warcraft, battlefield, starcraft, call of duty etc etc, 

I seen alot who just offer internet usage, and was wondering if there is any for gaming?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There's one in Nad Al Hamar called Crusher gaming cafe which sounds exactly what you are after but I suspect it may be out of your way. There's also Living Rooms cafe in Festival City - Video Games Cafe but may be a bit less what you are after.


----------



## Tadzen (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks very much for reply

Crusher gaming cafe sounds nice, its just abit fare away, i live in greens area. I might check it out if i dont find anything closer, have u been there? good computers etc?
video games cafe, is more for playstation alike games
Any other recommandations ?


----------



## noobie21 (Jan 12, 2011)

ah well for me i try playing at home since i do get at times to noob scream when a boss is downed..
oh btw selling a warcraft account lol pala mage druid hunter horde side..lol any takes?


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

lol warcraft, just play cod4, mw, or css  get your steam account and a good computer set up, and in greens stick with your DU connection or if possible get etisalat. you will be set to go..

crusher gaming is good, then there is that Q club near lamcy plaza in bur dubai/nasr square/karama ..

but everything will seem a bit far as all gaming centres are mainly set out in the 'older' areas of dubai where you find majority of the gamers playing.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

There's this (sort of)new bowling place in Ibn Battuta and if my mind is not playing any tricks on me they have a section exactly for what you need..


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

qetadgzcb said:


> There's this (sort of)new bowling place in Ibn Battuta and if my mind is not playing any tricks on me they have a section exactly for what you need..


Went to this bowling place last weekend and used the computer to d/l something off of the internet and stick it on a usb.
Had a few minutes to spare and started playing COD4. 
Would have used to PC with the new Red Alert but the mouse was missing. :confused2:
Decent rates - like maybe 15dhs for 15 minutes...


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> Went to this bowling place last weekend and used the computer to d/l something off of the internet and stick it on a usb.
> Had a few minutes to spare and started playing COD4.
> Would have used to PC with the new Red Alert but the mouse was missing. :confused2:
> Decent rates - like maybe 15dhs for 15 minutes...


Back home it would cost around 25-30AED per hour with high end PCs.. I wonder why is it so expensive here (comparing the hardware prices which are way cheaper here)..


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

sorry this is not related to cafes but to a gaming machine. do you guys by any chance know of a dell service centre? the lights in my alienware are not working any more :s its still under warranty, and i have been looking for a service centre.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

momo007 said:


> sorry this is not related to cafes but to a gaming machine. do you guys by any chance know of a dell service centre? the lights in my alienware are not working any more :s its still under warranty, and i have been looking for a service centre.


While I was trying to buy an Alienware here I was told to contact the guy below directly by Dell USA.. I think he'll be the best guy to help..

Zeba Naqvi
Category Manager- Dell
Tel # +971 4 3170800
[removed the rest of contact details to send with PM for security reasons]


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If it is under warranty, then you would call dell's 800 number ??  Having someonen work on it without authorization might void the warranty.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The Dell helpdesk number for the UAE is 800 04413889 (Monday - Friday 9AM to 5PM Local Time).

Good luck getting through to anyone.


----------



## goodubai (Aug 17, 2011)

Tadzen said:


> Anyone know if there is a gaming cafe i Dubai, where u can play high req. games as World of warcraft, battlefield, starcraft, call of duty etc etc,
> 
> I seen alot who just offer internet usage, and was wondering if there is any for gaming?



You can check out Yoshis gaming lounge located in JBR, Rimal 3 opposite Virgin megastores, it a new and cool place


----------

